# Perfume that Smells Like 'Vagina' Now Available



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2010)

> It's called Vulva Original. "The intimate scent of a beautiful woman" is its marketing slogan. Uh, yea, you read right. There is now a scent on the market that promises to smell just like a woman's privates.
> 
> 
> We can only imagine what they might come up with next. In the meantime, YOU MUST check out the video for this, um, "refreshing" new scent. Click below to watch!
> ...







YouTube Video


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 28, 2010)

hahahahah 

I bet her vagoo smells like old bus seats


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 28, 2010)

this shit is for real

VULVA ORIGINAL

I bet they make it out of some chick's cumshot squirts....you will probably get herpes if you spray it on your dick


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn!  My well kept secret is out.  This stuff is overpriced, you can get the same deal by going to your local butcher and asking to buy their week old tuna fish.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 28, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Damn!  My well kept secret is out.  This stuff is overpriced, you can get the same deal by going to your local butcher and asking to buy their week old tuna fish.


----------



## T_man (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2010)

Let me get this straight....this is being sold for men right...wouldn't the smell of vagina actually attract men to the user however a small amount they apply?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 28, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Let me get this straight....this is being sold for men right...wouldn't the smell of vagina actually attract men to the user however a small amount they apply?



It's a trap!

Trannies get a hold of this shit....


----------



## T_man (Mar 28, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Let me get this straight....this is being sold for men right...wouldn't the smell of vagina actually attract men to the user however a small amount they apply?



Damn what vagina have you been smelling thats so good. I need to know because right now the only thing that disgusts me more than the oral and aromatic sensations caused by a vagina is marmite.


----------



## irontime (Mar 28, 2010)

well damn, I had no idea I was supposed to be into queefs that much.


----------



## MyK (Mar 28, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Damn! My well kept secret is out. This stuff is overpriced, you can get the same deal by going to your local butcher and asking to buy their week old tuna fish.


 

uggh, you need to up your standards if thats what your girls smell like...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 28, 2010)

most girls i've known taste and smell like stewed tomatoes, maybe thats why I love spaghetti so much....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Let me get this straight....this is being sold for men right...wouldn't the smell of vagina actually attract men to the user however a small amount they apply?


 
lol, the truth! The Capt would rather just smell his finger


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2010)

maniclion said:


> most girls i've known taste and smell like stewed tomatoes, maybe thats why I love spaghetti so much....



I hope it's also not because of the color..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 28, 2010)

what is the point of smelling like vag? unless you scored...just don't mke sense


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone ever JO while smelling their gf's panties?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 28, 2010)

You are what you smell like..


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lol yes


 
Word!!! Good stuff!


----------

